# Just got back from the range



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Everything was going fine after shooting about 100 rounds with my P01 then I had a problem, a round failed to feed properly, the slide was stuck halfway. I cleared it and after that all went well for the rest of the session. I have fired thousands of rounds with this gun and this is my first experience with this problem. I know that is a very good ratio but it still left me with a bad feeling for obvious reasons. It was also the first time that I was shooting Winchester ammo from Wal-Mart, was it the ammo? The mag? I don't know, anybody have advice?


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I would try not to worry about it, unless it happens again.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Most likely a weak round out of the box.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot Winchester for many years and yes once in awhile you get a bad one. No big deal. Your all right.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, sounds like the ammo, that's ok, it's practice ammo anyways


----------

